# Aromasin dosage help



## Eford3 (Sep 20, 2011)

Running test e for 8 weeks at 400mg a week first 4 and 500mg a week for the last four. What is a good priced brand of aromasin, how much to run and how much money am I looking at?


----------



## GMO (Sep 21, 2011)

Eford3 said:


> Running test e for 8 weeks at 400mg a week first 4 and 500mg a week for the last four. What is a good priced brand of aromasin, how much to run and how much money am I looking at?



Start out at 12.5mg eod or ed.

Extreme Peptide probably has the best priced Aromasin (exemestane), and the quality is good.


----------



## Ahrnold (Sep 21, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 21, 2011)

listen to GMO.  I've had bloodwork done several times while on ep's aromasin, and it's g2g.  And, it's cheap and will get to  you really fast.


----------



## Hell (Sep 21, 2011)

GMO said:


> Start out at 12.5mg eod or ed.
> 
> Extreme Peptide probably has the best priced Aromasin (exemestane), and the quality is good.



Exactly....12.5 eod should be fine  and if u do get any signs the up to ed, but i doubt u will have to do that


----------



## suprfast (Sep 21, 2011)

Any reason to not just start off ED?  Just a question.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Sep 21, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Any reason to not just start off ED?  Just a question.



Driving E2 too low causes problems too; sore joints and your libido can crash.  That, plus you need a good supply of estrogen to build muscle too.  You need to find the sweet spot for AI use, so it's best to start conservative and increase the dose from there.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 21, 2011)

Good to know.  This will allow me to push out my cycle for almost 13 weeks.

What should one look/feel for when worrying about upping the dosage to ED?


----------



## deadlifter405 (Sep 21, 2011)

I judge my E2 level using libido as my guide.  If you've been using androgens without an AI, then your E2 will get too high and your libido will crash.  You need to find the AI dosage that gets your libido back, and it should be raging too while on, but if you overdo it you'll suppress E2 too much and it will feel a lot like high E2.  It may find you a while to figure out the dosage which works best for you.


----------



## Hell (Sep 21, 2011)

Just start at 12.5 eod and u should have no problems. If your nips get sensitive or itchy then up to ed.


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 21, 2011)

deadlifter405 said:


> I judge my E2 level using libido as my guide.  If you've been using androgens without an AI, then your E2 will get too high and your libido will crash.  You need to find the AI dosage that gets your libido back, and it should be raging too while on, but if you overdo it you'll suppress E2 too much and it will feel a lot like high E2.  It may find you a while to figure out the dosage which works best for you.



This isn't the case with me.  I  just  had my estradiol checked and it was 174!  My libido was off the charts too.  Maybe I'm just a horndog?  My estradiol levels don't affect my libido like most other guys report.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

Just had blood work done I am on TRT @ 150 mg test c a week E levels went up to 72.  Test levels 825.  Doc put me on 1 mg 3 x a week  blood work in 4 weeks 

been taking .5 mg ed except Sunday

will see what happens in 4 weeks 

I was thinking a smaller dose would do the trick and I THINK the Doc is a little heavy on his dosing.  But at least I get my TEST and Adex by scripts!


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Sep 22, 2011)

how do you guys measure out the liquid Aromasin????? never used liquid form. whats the easiest way to do it?
thanks


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 22, 2011)

johnnyringo74 said:


> how do you guys measure out the liquid Aromasin????? never used liquid form. whats the easiest way to do it?
> thanks



oral syringe, they're really cheap and more accurate than the dropper


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Sep 22, 2011)

im a total newbie when comes to aromasin doisng in liquid form. in an oral syringe(3cc/ml), how much would a normal 12.5mg dose be? ive googled it and i must not be asking the right question. sorry for my stupidity guys....


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 22, 2011)

johnnyringo74 said:


> im a total newbie when comes to aromasin doisng in liquid form. in an oral syringe(3cc/ml), how much would a normal 12.5mg dose be? ive googled it and i must not be asking the right question. sorry for my stupidity guys....



most aromasin is dosed at 25 mg per 1 ml.  So, if you want 12.5 mg, then you would measure out .5 ml.


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks ex..!!!!


----------



## nick52 (Oct 12, 2011)

hey fellows, im anewb first cycle of sus, i ordered exemestane from e,p i have to ask a stupid question is it taken orally or IM i had some blood work done my test levels are over 2000 and thats as far as i got with her, needless to say she didnt have an open mind to AAS im looking for a new dr. anyway libido semi crashed so im thinking since im 52 my estradial levels are high i dont post often, you guys have no idea how much ive learned from you i made every mistake a newb could make and then some but there seems to always be an answer here thanks fellows


----------



## GMO (Oct 12, 2011)

nick52 said:


> hey fellows, im anewb first cycle of sus, i ordered exemestane from e,p i have to ask a stupid question is it taken orally or IM i had some blood work done my test levels are over 2000 and thats as far as i got with her, needless to say she didnt have an open mind to AAS im looking for a new dr. anyway libido semi crashed so im thinking since im 52 my estradial levels are high i dont post often, you guys have no idea how much ive learned from you i made every mistake a newb could make and then some but there seems to always be an answer here thanks fellows




Orally...I would start with 12.5mg-25mg ED.  Just remember, it takes a week to build up to stable levels in your blood.  What were your E2 levels?


----------



## nick52 (Oct 12, 2011)

iasked that my e-2 levels be checked but after recieving the results all i see is testosterone total 2253 H hematocrit is50.5 rbc is good vit d is 23 low but not defficient no hdl levels but this test was not fasting making an appointment with a male dr specializing in urology for more bloodwork what tests should i ask for? also expereiencing vertigo(light headed, dizzy) slight naussea with that but it could be the cold i have (sinus) it sucks not feeling right, thanks bro


----------



## testosteronebaby (Oct 17, 2011)

i also recommend 12.5~25 to start with, and see how you react


----------



## TonyMack (Oct 19, 2011)

nick52 said:


> iasked that my e-2 levels be checked but after recieving the results all i see is testosterone total 2253 H hematocrit is50.5 rbc is good* vit d is 23 low but not defficient* no hdl levels but this test was not fasting making an appointment with a male dr specializing in urology for more bloodwork what tests should i ask for? also expereiencing vertigo(light headed, dizzy) slight naussea with that but it could be the cold i have (sinus) it sucks not feeling right, thanks bro



That is very low. Take 5,000 ius of Vitamin D3 daily, should get you to 70-80 within 30-45 days.


----------

